# This is Romeo & Rattie



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OOPS! Are my pictures WAY too big?? I'm sorry, I have no idea how to change that.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I think they're fine. Not sure, someone will let you know if they are, I'm guessing.

Just wanted to say how cute your little pug is!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cute little pup. I'm impressed that he got along with his rat buddy. I'll bet he will have a blast with a golden sibling.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Your pug is very cute and with his buddy Rattie picture is just adorable. I think he needs a golden buddy also. He will have a blast.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Believe me he will get along great with a golden buddy I have proof. LOL

DSC05187.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Romeo is a cutie!! I love pug faces!! And the picture with the rat is amazing!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Hooch that picture is priceless!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I LOVE your Pug!!!! I think Black Pugs are just precious. We just adopted a senior Pug - he's just the sweetest **** thing! I can't stand it! He loves all my big dogs although they still are like "what the hell...???"

Here's a picture of my GR-Lab mix Buddy with Sid and another of Sid sharing the couch with some of the crew. Trust me, your Puggie will love a big buddy!


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

ahhh...everytime I see a pug, I am reminded of the move Men In Black! that dog was way cool! =) sorry to hear about Rattie....they look like they got along well!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Believe me he will get along great with a golden buddy I have proof. LOL
> 
> DSC05187.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


OMG OMG how amazingly CUTE!! Now I can't wait!! Thank you!:bowl:


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks! I love pugs, too! I bet your big dogs do say, "what the hell?" That is so funny!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Our nieghbors have a pug, Arty. Him and Carson love each other!! The first thing Carson does when he goes out in the back yard is check to see if Arty is out too!! If so....they sniff at each other through the fence for a while. The only holes we have in the yard are at the fence between them... :doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hooch that picture is just so cute. How did I miss seeing that little guy when I was there?


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Ya, ya: cute Pug...what they said.

But! Oh my, sometimes a rat just isn't a rat...not when it's as cute as Rattie. I'm so sorry for your loss. If you get another one, I think you should get a 'Juliet'.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

What a cute idea!! I never thought of that. I went to the pet store and held a baby and was so tempted, but as much as I had Rattie out of her cage, she was in it a lot too and I just don't think I gave her enough time. If anyone ever considers a rat for a pet, I say GO FOR IT! They are awesome pets, as long as you can let them have running around the house time. Since I have a toddler, who LOVED the rat, I couldn't let her run as freely as she once did. That was sad. She use to go up and down the stairs and came whenever you called her. I found her sleeping with Romeo is his crate one night when she had gotten out of her cage. Too funny, it scared the heck out of me though!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I understand, but it sounds like Rattie was happy. Sometimes we can't give our animals the ideally perfect life, but the life we give them is good enough...if we asked them!

Maybe in a year or two when your toddler is older.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

*Having fun*

Romeo at the play ground


----------

